# 2 BR Orlando resort Dec.29-Jan.5th



## soccermom25 (Dec 14, 2013)

I am looking for a 2 BR Orlando Resort for the week of Dec.29-Jan.5th. 

Rose


----------



## soccermom25 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks, but really need Dec.29-Jan.5. Let me know if you have anything.

Rose


----------



## team2win (Dec 14, 2013)

*Dec 28th - Jan 4th*



soccermom25 said:


> I am looking for a 2 BR Orlando Resort for the week of Dec.29-Jan.5th.
> 
> Rose



I have Star Island 3br available Dec 28th - Jan 4th...


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 14, 2013)

team2win said:


> I have Star Island 3br available Dec 28th - Jan 4th...



For $100 per night? (per forum rules.)


----------



## jouerdehors (Dec 16, 2013)

I have 90000 RCI points to be used by 31 Dec 2013. Last check-in date 31 dec 2013.

ttcroy@hotmail.com


----------



## soccermom25 (Dec 16, 2013)

*To Jouerdehors.....*

Can you see if a 2 bedroom is available at any of the resorts you have? I need Dec.29-Jan5th.....

Thank you,
Rose


----------

